# Asia i Ferragnez e gli altri ...



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Il titolo della discussione è fuorviante, l’ho scelto per incuriosire.
In realtà parlare di questa povera donna non mi interessa e quello che segue lo spiega.
Ultimamente vi è stato uno scambio tra Asia e sua madre Daria un vivace scambio prima in privato, poi pubblicamente.
Non solo sono rimasta basita, come i più, ma mi ha stupito come tante persone si siano sentite in dovere di commentare SCHIERANDOSI, come spesso accade, anzi sempre. Molti lo hanno fatto sostenendo che per riservatezza madre e figlia avrebbero dovuto parlarsi in privato, ma così facendo loro stessi hanno partecipato alla diffusione e alla intrusione nel privato, anche se sollecitato dalla esposizione. Lo stesso era accaduto quando molti hanno commentato l’esposizione del piccolo Leone dei Ferragnez.
Ho assistito perplessa a queste discussioni che restano sul caso singolo e non approfondiscono finché un mio contatto fb mi ha fatto notare che si tratta di un uso del pubblico, come spesso accadeva un tempo con il vicinato,  di un terzo per triangolare.
Sono finalmente arrivata al punto: la triangolazione relazionale.
Vi fate coinvolgere nella triangolazione di altri?
Avete vissuto la triangolazione in famiglia? 
Riproducete la triangolazione nella vostra famiglia?
Quando venite coinvolti da una triangolazione comunicativa vi ci accomodate volentieri o provate disagio?
Nelle faccende di personaggi pubblici partecipate alla triangolazione collettiva?


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il titolo della discussione è fuorviante, l’ho scelto per incuriosire. In realtà parlare di questa povera donna non mi interessa e quello che segue lo spiega. Ultimamente vi è stato uno scambio tra Asia e sua madre Daria un vivace scambio prima in privato, poi pubblicamente. Non solo sono rimasta basita, come i più, ma mi ha stupito come tante persone si siano sentire di commentare SCHIERANDOSI, come spesso accade, anzi sempre. Molti lo hanno fatto sostenendo che per riservatezza madre e figlia avrebbero dovuto parlarsi in privato, ma così facendo loro stessi hanno partecipato alla diffusione e alla intrusione nel privato, anche se sollecitato dalla esposizione. Lo stesso era accaduto quando molti hanno commentato l’esposizione del piccolo Leone dei Ferragnez. Ho assistito perplessa a queste discussioni che restano sul caso singolo e non approfondiscono finché un mio contatto fb mi ha fatto notare che si tratta di un uso del pubblico, come spesso accadeva un tempo con il vicinato,  di un terzo per triangolare. Sono finalmente arrivata al punto: la triangolazione relazionale. Vi fate coinvolgere nella triangolazione di altri? Avete vissuto la triangolazione in famiglia?  Riproducete la triangolazione nella vostra famiglia? Quando venite coinvolti da una triangolazione comunicativa vi ci accomodate volentieri o provate disagio? Nelle faccende di personaggi pubblici partecipate alla triangolazione collettiva?


  Zero Renato non aveva considerato il triangolo ma penso sia una componente relazionale molto forte, persistente, insita nella relazionalità umana, come tutte le cose strumentali ha un lato positivo, valoriale, tipo quando si coinvolgono altre persone o ci si "intromette" per aiutare qualcuno in difficoltà, vittima di qualche abuso, oppure in alternativa un lato che considero negativo, cioè quello di essere tirati in mezzo in uno sterile chiacchericcio, o peggio ancora di essere utilizzati come pezza d'appoggio per sostenere una tesi. E' sempre l'argomento sullo sfondo ed il "modo" relazionale che comunque fa la differenza.-------Personalmente cerco di dirimere questi due aspetti, con la tendenza a "starne fuori". In famiglia generalmente è mia moglie che quando ha discussioni con me cerca di appoggiarsi a i figli per "farsi dare ragione", lo considero un atteggiamento debole, se sostieni qualcosa te la smazzi da sola, che altri la pensino come te, è un rafforzativo solo se non cerchi appoggi perchè non ti senti abbastanza sicuro.- Io glielo dico sempre, ma non mi crede :-(-------------Nella triangolazione comunque provo disagio, sempre, perchè mi sembra di essere usato. Nelle faccende dei personaggi pubblici tassativamente non mi impiccio. Non mi interessa la loro vita, non seguo nessuno sui social, provo per loro una sovrana indifferenza, dei ferragnez e del giaguaro appena nato, del falco di quell'altra, del continente asiatico e del disagiato con cui si è messa (notizia in prima pagina sui giornali) onestamente frega un fico secco, ho altre cose mie più importanti da seguire, in sostanza non credo che la vita dei famosi possa servirmi a qualcosa....Lo so, sono in antitesi coi tempi, che ci vogliono sempre più connessi e presenti con cose che ci fanno consumare il nostro preziosissimo tempo nell' inutilità, anzi nell' utilità economica di chi convincendoci a seguirli e imitarli ingrassa loro e quelli che vendono quello che loro consumano. La ricerca di conferme negli altri, se famosi, assurti ad autorità per vivere in modo estetico e alieno di consapevolezze e contenuti insomma non fa per me.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

La modalità relazionale della triangolazione si acquisisce in famiglia e molto spesso si riproduce nelle successive relazioni.
Razionalmente vorremmo evitarlo, ma poi c’è ne troviamo ugualmente coinvolti.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La modalità relazionale della triangolazione si acquisisce in famiglia e molto spesso si riproduce nelle successive relazioni.
> Razionalmente vorremmo evitarlo, ma poi c’è ne troviamo ugualmente coinvolti.


Non ho sinceramente seguito la vicenda (chi sarebbero costoro?)

Però mi pare da quel che ho letto, più un portare in pubblico i panni privati, più che triangolare per come lo intendo io

Nel senso che triangolazione pura la intendo tipo "usare una o più persone affettivamente vicine" per colpire l'altro, oppure spostare su quella persona terza il terreno di disputa

Es: sei come tua madre! (Per colpire)

Es2: tuo figlio si lamenta con me che non gli chiedi del suo profitto a scuola (per portare lo scontro sul terreno del figlio x insoddisfazioni proprie)

Una pratica  comunemente considerata odiosa nella mia famiglia, assolutamente bandita e considerata vile


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho sinceramente seguito la vicenda (chi sarebbero costoro?)
> 
> Però mi pare da quel che ho letto, più un portare in pubblico i panni privati, più che triangolare per come lo intendo io
> 
> ...


In questi casi si è trattato di triangolazione, come mi ha illuminato quel mio contatto fb, perché si è usato il pubblico allo stesso modo di una persona di famiglia. Per persone di spettacolo il pubblico è realmente un soggetto con cui ci si relaziona e senza il pubblico non esisterebbe lo spettacolo.
Ma è lo stesso che sta succedendo a proposito di Mourinho e il suo gesto post partita con cui lui ha triangolato.

Mi ha colpito questa osservazione del mio contatto perché evito accuratamente di partecipare a questi schieramenti che appassionano tanti e non capivo perché. 

Anche molti reality si basano su questo, in particolare il Grande Fratello, anche esplicitamente con l’uso del confessionale.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questi casi si è trattato di triangolazione, come mi ha illuminato quel mio contatto fb, perché si è usato il pubblico allo stesso modo di una persona di famiglia. Per persone di spettacolo il pubblico è realmente un soggetto con cui ci si relaziona e senza il pubblico non esisterebbe lo spettacolo.
> Ma è lo stesso che sta succedendo a proposito di Mourinho e il suo gesto post partita con cui lui ha triangolato.
> 
> Mi ha colpito questa osservazione del mio contatto perché evito accuratamente di partecipare a questi schieramenti che appassionano tanti e non capivo perché.
> ...


Può essere, non conosco la questione ripeto

Circa Mourinho non vedo invece triangoli ma una questione "a 2" tra lui e i tifosi Juventini

Tanto aveva beccato all'andata e tanto ha restituito al ritorno, direttamente tra loro 2


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere, non conosco la questione ripeto
> 
> Circa Mourinho non vedo invece triangoli ma una questione "a 2" tra lui e i tifosi Juventini
> 
> Tanto aveva beccato all'andata e tanto ha restituito al ritorno, direttamente tra loro 2


Il confronto era sul campo. Il resto è spettacolarizzazione.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il confronto era sul campo. Il resto è spettacolarizzazione.


Beh si, ma.. in una partita di cartello di Champions la spettacolarizzazione è insita nell'evento

Cosa che non si può dire in una litigata fra madre e figlia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh si, ma.. in una partita di cartello di Champions la spettacolarizzazione è insita nell'evento
> 
> Cosa che non si può dire in una litigata fra madre e figlia


Certamente.
Ma lo sfottò del pubblico da parte di un allenatore è una triangolazione con i propri tifosi contro i tifosi avversari.
E per me in antipatia la Juventus e Mourinho se la giocano.

Invece la litigata madre e figlia è, per me, solo una esplicitazione non solo del loro rapporto disfunzionale, triangolando con il pubblico, ma solo l’apice di quella relazione che si è già esplicitata nella carriera di attrice e nella vita privata esibita di una figlia che agisce costantemente come se urlasse “Guardami mamma! Guardami papà!”. 
Problemi a cui il pubblico è chiamato a partecipare.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

https://www.dariovignali.net/aumentare-follower-instagram/


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> https://www.dariovignali.net/aumentare-follower-instagram/


L’argomento non è la finalità consapevole di avere seguito.
Ma la modalità relazionale usata.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento non è la finalità consapevole di avere seguito.
> Ma la modalità relazionale usata.


L'esempio di Asia non è allora calzante.
Tutto quello che è social segue regole ben precise per scopi sempre più specifici.
Se quelle che ho messo al link sono le regolette per i novizi, puoi immaginarti al livello di Asia (che non è sola, ma sicuramente avrà consulenti - social media manager - che l'aiutano a gestire i profili https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_media_marketing) cosa si arriva a combinare.
Non c'è nulla di spontaneo.
A meno di non considerare la ricerca di approvazione o di alleanza  da parte di un figlio che può portare avanti un genitore contro le opinioni di un altro durante una discussione  un'operazione pianificata e strutturata per essere produttiva.


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'esempio di Asia non è allora calzante.
> Tutto quello che è social segue regole ben precise per scopi sempre più specifici.
> Se quelle che ho messo al link sono le regolette per i novizi, puoi immaginarti al livello di Asia (che non è sola, ma sicuramente avrà consulenti - social media manager - che l'aiutano a gestire i profili https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_media_marketing) cosa si arriva a combinare.
> Non c'è nulla di spontaneo.
> A meno di non considerare la ricerca di approvazione o di alleanza  da parte di un figlio che può portare avanti un genitore contro le opinioni di un altro durante una discussione  un'operazione pianificata e strutturata per essere produttiva.


Quoto. Pure per me triangolazione e' altro.
Questo è marketing.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'esempio di Asia non è allora calzante.
> Tutto quello che è social segue regole ben precise per scopi sempre più specifici.
> Se quelle che ho messo al link sono le regolette per i novizi, puoi immaginarti al livello di Asia (che non è sola, ma sicuramente avrà consulenti - social media manager - che l'aiutano a gestire i profili https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_media_marketing) cosa si arriva a combinare.
> Non c'è nulla di spontaneo.
> A meno di non considerare la ricerca di approvazione o di alleanza  da parte di un figlio che può portare avanti un genitore contro le opinioni di un altro durante una discussione  un'operazione pianificata e strutturata per essere produttiva.


Se i consulenti fossero così bravi la popolarità sarebbe alla portata di molti più di coloro che la raggiungono.
E poi ognuno interpreta il personaggio che più gli è affine.
Anche accettare di litigare pubblicamente con la madre, ammesso che fosse una simulazione, è indicativo di una relazione che consente questo.
Quindi, non essendo interessata ai personaggi, ma alle modalità di relazione, non cambia niente.

La triangolazione relazionale che coinvolge anche estranei, un tempo i vicini e il paese, ora il pubblico attraverso i social, rimane una modalità diffusa e alla quale tendo a sottrarmi.

Invece ci sono milioni di persone che vi si tuffano.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se i consulenti fossero così bravi la popolarità sarebbe alla portata di molti più di coloro che la raggiungono.


Quasi tutti i profili social dei vip e dei politici sono gestiti da social media manager (per Renzi per esempio i media indicano Franco Bellacci, per altri sono più reticenti proprio perché non si deve sapere che i post non li scrive la persona del profilo).
Non si possono ovviamente fare miracoli.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente.
> Ma lo sfottò del pubblico da parte di un allenatore è una triangolazione con i propri tifosi contro i tifosi avversari.


Messa così può anche essere

Io da Juventino posso dirti che Mourinho mi starebbe sulle palle anche avesse allenato il Derthona

Come mi sta sulle palle Balotelli anche se nel passato avesse giocato nel Carpi

La squadra non c'entra. Il colore della pelle manco

È proprio la persona (nel caso specifico) che io andrei a colpire con fischi sfotto' e pernacchie, e non per colpire altri

Poi sai.. le triangolazioni si possono vedere in tante angolazioni

Anche qui nelle discussioni se ne vedono spesso, anche quadrangolazioni o pentangolazioni.

Si fa per sentirsi un po' meno soli.. o sentirsi in "ghenga" per contrastare una opinione altrui

Siam ragaSzi....


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i profili social dei vip e dei politici sono gestiti da social media manager (per Renzi per esempio i media indicano Franco Bellacci, per altri sono più reticenti proprio perché non si deve sapere che i post non li scrive la persona del profilo). Non si possono ovviamente fare miracoli.


  Trump insegna....


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Messa così può anche essere
> 
> Io da Juventino posso dirti che Mourinho mi starebbe sulle palle anche avesse allenato il Derthona
> 
> ...


A me qui a volte partono. Anche se non sono sicura siano tecnicamente  "triangolazioni".

Proprio stamattina ho coinvolto  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] (che rispondeva a [MENTION=7591]bluestar02[/MENTION]) sul lancio dei dischi in vinile dall'elicottero.

Me ne scuso, non credo di averci messo tutta sta gran malizia, ma meglio facevo a rivolgermi direttamente a bluestar. Credo che però in un forum sia quasi impossibile evitarlo sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me qui a volte partono. Anche se non sono sicura siano tecnicamente  "triangolazioni".
> 
> Proprio stamattina ho coinvolto  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] (che rispondeva a [MENTION=7591]bluestar02[/MENTION]) sul lancio dei dischi in vinile dall'elicottero.
> 
> Me ne scuso, non credo di averci messo tutta sta gran malizia, ma meglio facevo a rivolgermi direttamente a bluestar. Credo che però in un forum sia quasi impossibile evitarlo sempre.


Si, sono più "giochi di sponda"

La famosa sindrome dal gomito strusciante (famosa no, nel senso che l'ho appena inventata io, ma insomma..  )

Più o meno inavvertitamente si fanno un po' tutti

Meccanicamente triangolazioni lo sono

Chiaro che se usati "in relazione" magari mettendo dentro un figlio o con un parente, assumono x me connotati un po' diversi dallo scambio asettico e estemporaneo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Messa così può anche essere
> 
> Io da Juventino posso dirti che Mourinho mi starebbe sulle palle anche avesse allenato il Derthona
> 
> ...


Infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me qui a volte partono. Anche se non sono sicura siano tecnicamente  "triangolazioni".
> 
> Proprio stamattina ho coinvolto  @_Brunetta_ (che rispondeva a @_bluestar02_) sul lancio dei dischi in vinile dall'elicottero.
> 
> Me ne scuso, non credo di averci messo tutta sta gran malizia, ma meglio facevo a rivolgermi direttamente a bluestar. Credo che però in un forum sia quasi impossibile evitarlo sempre.


Io non dico che sia MALE, dico che la consapevolezza è un bene.
Cercare conferme con altre persone o è fare gang, come dice Skorpio, dipende se è una cosa scoperta e allegra in cui non c’è o c’è volontà di far male.
La triangolazione che porta a usare un terzo per avere una posizione di forza con qualcuno è un’altra cosa.

Qui è successo di tutto, anche coalizioni per emarginare, sbertucciare o addirittura eliminare persone. È interessante per capire le dinamiche. 
Credo che sempre quando ci si sente coinvolgere emotivamente sia meglio creare distanza.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

Le triangolazioni a mio avviso sono esattamente un usare altri per rafforzare il proprio concetto, e ovviamente cercare di emarginare chi ci contrasta. Poi esistono le triangolazioni gossip, quellle per intenderci "parlino bene o male purchè parlino" e per me l'Argento fa parte di questa categoria.
Quanto alla consapevolezza, positiva o negativa che sia, è spesso mirata ad una posizione di rafforzamento del proprio concetto e delle proprie opinioni.Ritengo comunque, a parte l'esporre un problema e chiedere pareri come accade qui, che lo sbandierare in pubblico problemi e litigi sia un modo, spesso programmato, di acquisire pareri positivi mediatici che, alla fine, lasciano il tempo che trovano e riguardano genericamente questioni private e pure di cattivo gusto. Questo in senso generale, poi nel particolare per me vale il buonsenso... e sa il cielo quanto ce ne sarebbe bisogno ...


----------

